# Candle Idea



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I have this crazy idea.

I used to work with chocolate a lot and a cool technique was to take some flour, wisk it a lot and then make mold.... maybe like a heart or something like that. Then we would pour the chocolate in let it set and take it out. The finish product was cool... something that looked very old and classy. 

So I was thinking of doming something like this with beeswax. What do you think?


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Go fer it


----------



## NorthALABeeKeep (Nov 10, 2004)

try but ... only if you post pictures


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

You might consider making some sand candles
Ernie


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

You might consider making a chocolate candle and sent it to me to try?


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

Did you just use the flour dry? did you moisten it to create the mold for the chocolate? What does the wisking do? 
~Petra~


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

It was just dry flour. The whisking broke up clumps and lightened the flour. Worked out nicely.


----------

